# Weirdest Thermostat ever?



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Electronic Plug-in Thermostat

A mate of mine just bought one of these (or one exactly like it) for her Geckos Vivarium, she said they were cheaper than the one Madhouse5 once linked me too or the habistat/microclimate one, not convinced it's going to work. The page says its for tube heaters!

What do you guys think?

It's going to be used on a heat mat, I told her NOT to take it out of the box until I've spoken to you guys.
Waste of money if it's no good.
: victory:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

It has no external probe. For it to work. It would need to be inside the vivarium. Apart from that, i think it should work. I use tic all of the time for work and i can see that price being cheaper than surrey pets as the price at tlc is plus vat.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

zzxxy said:


> It has no external probe. For it to work. It would need to be inside the vivarium.


That's what I thought.
She's convinced it'g going to sense the temperature through the wire?

I know nothing about this, so that's why I came on here.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

total junk mate, dont use them. Like someone else sadi no external probe, ive seen these before they sense temp thought the main unit, usually a small hole, open box and have a look. unless thats inside the viv it wont test the ambient viv temp at all.

Send it back and buy a proper one lol. for only a tenner more you can get a proper one. =)


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

AOTP said:


> total junk mate, dont use them. Like someone else sadi no external probe, ive seen these before they sense temp thought the main unit, usually a small hole, open box and have a look. unless thats inside the viv it wont test the ambient viv temp at all.
> 
> Send it back and buy a proper one lol. for only a tenner more you can get a proper one. =)


Yeah, I have proper ones. I'm gonna make her read this when she comes over tomorrow


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Tell her it will be fine if she lets the Gecko's have free roam of the entire room with the heatmat just left on the floor lol, but yeah for inside a viv, definite nono


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

AOTP said:


> Tell her it will be fine if she lets the Gecko's have free roam of the entire room with the heatmat just left on the floor lol, but yeah for inside a viv, definite nono



If I tell her that, she will do that.
She's, um, a bit simple?


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> If I tell her that, she will do that.
> She's, um, a bit simple?


Hahahah brilliant, then you must coax her round to what she must do, either that or . . . :bash::whip:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I'm a fully qualified electrician by trade.

"Temp sensing is electronic by NTC Thermistor" That means the unit has to be inside the vivarium and so would the plug for the heatmat. 

Ask her the question if a fully qualified electrician said its a bad idea, does she really want that thing in her vivarium? 

Indeed get her to buy a proper one with a probe and the plug outside the vivarium.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

dramen said:


> I think i may be able to help here. I'm a fully qualified electrician by trade.
> 
> "Temp sensing is electronic by NTC Thermistor" That means the unit has to be inside the vivarium and so would the plug for the heatmat.
> 
> ...


YES. Thank you, that might do the trick. There again, I've just completed my Herpetology Course and have 2 Qualifications in reptile care , husbandry and behaviour and have 15 years experience, but she didn't listen to me.



I'll let you both know how it goes.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

To explain the edit i thought i had misread you post about having trouble convincing her so i edited my post a bit and then realised i didnt misread lol.
This is why you dont read forums at this time of night 

Hopefully she will come round to sense


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

could be used to control the ambient temperature of a reptile shed i guess,, plug in a room heater which could come on if the ambient temps dropped too low at night or during colder months


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Microclimate Ministat 100 - Surrey Pet Supplies


and its slightly cheaper go figure 


hmm but i might get one of those for my room rad wonder if they are any good 

: victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Nightfirez said:


> Microclimate Ministat 100 - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> and its slightly cheaper go figure
> ...


There the stats I have. Well I have 2 of those, 2 habistats and two unbranded digital ones.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Ste123 said:


> could be used to control the ambient temperature of a reptile shed i guess,, plug in a room heater which could come on if the ambient temps dropped too low at night or during colder months


Actually i was advising someone in private messages on this and yes they could be used for sheds for ambient temperture only problem is with the sockets as they are generally lower to the floor than a normal socket. That being said remember the thermostat is electronic and within the unit itself so positioning would be awkward (maybe an extension lead or a nicely placed socket could resolve this)

Obviously the shed would have to be weather proof to prevent any water but then if its a reptile shed then that would be a given. 
Also an RCD (plug in trip switch) should ALWAYS be used in anything used outside the home. 

I cant state how reliable these are as never used them or if this does actually work but the electrical and theory side holds good


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

those stats are brilliant, both my snake rooms are controlled by those, or similar.
but, no good for in racks or vivs really, could use them but much mucking about, and would need leccy supply in the viv...


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Tell her to set it up as normal, then place a thermometer on the heat mat and watch as the temperature soars lol


----------

